# Slamology 2015



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Lucas Oil Raceway has released their schedule for 2015. Slamology will be the weekend of June 13-14, 2015. I hope the SQ participation at this event continues to grow and is actually recognized as part of the event and not just a side show that nobody acknowledges other than the participants. I understand that we have a long way to go to catch the numbers on the spl side which have been 100+ for a couple years now. But, we have to start somewhere.

I will once again plan to be there and I hope others join in on the sq fun.

Lucas Oil Raceway at Indianapolis: Lucas Oil Raceway Announces 2015 Season Schedule


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Steve Stern has announced that MECA will be joining the fun at Slamology for 2015!! Yeah baby! I wonder if that will also be included in the"$40 entry fee covers as much or as little as you choose to enter" approach of the show. Last year I did the car show, IASCA 3x SQC, IQC, and RTA/SPL all for the one entry fee of $40.


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy to see it isn't Father's Day weekend this year. Might have to figure out how to make this happen this year.


----------



## red13_69_84 (Mar 17, 2015)

Is this the same show as the import showdown? If so i thought that was in may.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

This year is the 12th Annual Slamology event, and it has been in June the past few years. It sounds like this is different than the May event you are referring to.


----------



## red13_69_84 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for the info, i didnt pay close enough attention to the event location, the event i referred to was at chicago speedway in joliet. Its called import face off i think and has a stereo competion put on by usaci and they told me over the phone it was both sq and spl.


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

I might put too much faith in what schedules say but on IASCA site it only says IdbL and Bass Boxing

Saturday, June 13, 2015 Lucas Oil Raceway WRE [Bass Boxing | IDBL]


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

Just saw that there will be SQC and IQC there for IASCA thanks to some volunteer judges.

From IASCA Schedule:

A big thank you goes out to Klifton Keplinger and Bob Johann for volunteering their time to judge the SQC/IQC for "YOU" at this event. Get out and show your support!!!


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

I couldn't let this event happen without IASCA SQ at it. So yes I volunteered to judge since that is what it took to make it happen.

So let's go people.. get signed up. Pre-register before the discounted entry of only $40 goes away and you have to pay $60 after May 22nd for the same event.


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

Registered. See you next month.


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

Done. See you next month.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

The show is 1 week away. So who all is going to be there?

One piece of important information.... *All IASCA ProAm class judging will be on Saturday only.* 

My hope is all IASCA SQC and IQC judging is done on Saturday, but it was promoted as a 2-day show. 

If anyone was planning to only attend Sunday and compete, please let me know what class you'll be in and I'll make sure to be the judge for that class (except ProAm, which as I said is only available on Saturday) since the other judge is only able to be there Saturday.


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

Excited about finally making it to this show, nervous because my car started to make a new noise, non stereo related.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Ill be there Saturday. Picking up my new 300 amp Alternator from Tom at Ohio Generators booth and promised to eat a free burger and drink a beer with him.

Im not entered in the show, just spectating


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Unofficial results from Slamology.... Only because Kim doesn't have them yet....

12 SQ competitors participated in the IASCA event. All 12 also did MECA, plus there were 2 others that did only MECA.

IQC results
Rookie
1st - Eric Frey 162
ProAm
1st - Robert Corwyn 223
Pro
1st - Dale Skaggs 181

SQC
Rookie
1st - Eric Frey 194
2nd - Joe Davis 183
3rd - Michael Morr 155

Amateur
1st - Trey Cooper 197
2nd - Michelle Gregory 181
3rd - Eric Allen 171

ProAm 
1st - Robert Corwyn 229
2nd - Bob Johann 220
3rd - Cory Bradley 182

Pro
1st - Rick Nichols 228
2nd - Dale Skaggs 204
3rd - Dave Clews 168


Klifton was the sq judge in all classes, I was install judge. (i got a cold this week and my ears were messed up ) Everyone needs to thank Klifton for judging all these cars in the direct sun when that wasn't the original plan.

Big thanks to all that came from very far away.... As far west as Des Moines, IA, as far east as Pennsylvania, and south from Tampa, FL. For the single $40 (if preregistered) or $60 (at the gate) entry, you get to enter as many or as few formats and organizations as you like, including a car show too. It is a deal that cannot be beat.

And thank you to Donnie Babb for putting up with the crazy SQ people that got their trophies a day earlier than everyone else. And thank you to Denise Varmatos for getting those trophies to us (and looking after the judge that was impaled by them. )


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Congrats Bob, Eric F, Eric A, and Rick!

Looks like EAllen was busting azz getting his car ready. Can't wait till the next meet for a listen!

I think I'm still in shock over the phenomenal orchestra that is Ricks Camry!


----------



## mclaren1885 (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners. 



audiovibe said:


> I think I'm still in shock over the phenomenal orchestra that is Ricks Camry!


Anyone has pics of Rick's Camry? I've seen pics of his trunk with the Flux amps and sub. No pics of the front stage.


----------

